

Ask HN: Question about the Apache 2.0 license and binary redistribution. - curtis

I want to embed the Jetty web server in an open source project I'm working on.  I only want to include the jar file, not the source.  I intend to license my source code with the BSD license.  Jetty is using the Apache 2.0 license.  There's no problem mixing the two, I'm just trying to figure out if I need to explicitly include the Apache license alongside the BSD license.  I would certainly need to if I were using Jetty source directly.  I don't think I need to if I'm just re-distributing the Jetty jar file, but I'm not sure.  Are there any HNers out there that understand this stuff and can educate me?
======
space-monkey
Include the license:

From <http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0.html>

_You may reproduce and distribute copies of the Work or Derivative Works ...
in Source or Object form, provided that You meet the following conditions:

1\. You must give any other recipients of the Work or Derivative Works a copy
of this License; and_

